# I posted up my South Bend 9" lathe for sale in the classifieds.



## xalky (Dec 25, 2013)

Heres the listing for it in our classifieds. If any one is interested send me a PM. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/ozzmodz_classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=48


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 27, 2013)

looks like a good deal Xalky, best of luck. I'd be up there in a heart beat if I was in the market


----------



## Glmphoto (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice looking lathe and the price seems right...... to bad I live 3 million miles away from it.  Best of luck


----------

